# Ford 5000 fuel issue



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

My Ford 5000 has seemed to lack some power this year.Also takes a little longer to start.Replaced the filter,checked he outlet screen in the tank.Stopped running under practically no load and is not getting fuel at injectors.

Would the fuel pump be the problem or should I have he injection pump looked at? It has a Simms inline type injection pump.Oil has been changed fairly regularly.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did you blow the lines out?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Check that the mechanical lift pump on the side of the injector pump is working and isn't plugged full of crap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Check that the mechanical lift pump on the side of the injector pump is working and isn't plugged full of crap.


Ditto on checking lift pump. Have you checked oil level &/or changed oil in IP crankcase lately?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

If you are getting fuel through the fuel pump, filters and lines to the injection pump, I would also check the linkage to the injection pump fuel shut off. If memory serves me, that fuel shut off cable is connected to a lever on the injection pump by a single set screw. If so, it is possible that the screw has come loose and allowing the cut off lever to vibrate to the closed position.


----------

